# New: 0940  Golden sun 2 (U)



## JeX- (Apr 5, 2003)

* 0940 - GoldenSun 2 USA 128 Mbits (Megaroms)*







Save type: Flash_V123 (512Kbit) SRAM


----------



## dice (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh $hit, time to download.


----------



## dpm14 (Apr 5, 2003)

Entering 6 screenshots worth of password that I took last June is really starting to piss me off...


----------



## FlashAdv (Apr 5, 2003)

what kind of save is Save type: Flash_V123 (512Kbit) 
???

great game by the way downloading it now


----------



## GouK (Apr 5, 2003)

aww suki suki now


----------



## Opium (Apr 5, 2003)

I've just started playing the start of it, it seems good old Golden Sun is back!! Very well translated and Kraken is quite funny (early in the game he goes on saying "It's missing! The thingie that makes it work" -Kraken, "Your just like a boy with a new Toy" -Jenna)
I'm going to stop playing it becasue i've already pre-ordered it, you really need to buy this game not play the rom, it's too good!
Come on the 17th!!


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 5, 2003)

i agree opium, horay for the 17th


----------



## Koekie (Apr 5, 2003)

whooooooooooooohoooooooooooo!
i'm really goin'mad here!
whoohooo!


----------



## Magus (Apr 5, 2003)

call me lamer! (refering to a thread of mine were i discussed with tj and zarkon)
but i can't resist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'm playing it right now


----------



## exile (Apr 5, 2003)

so I assume since no one mentioned it that it saves fine.  I'll check this out and if I like it I'll buy it, but I didnt' really get into the first that much.  Maybe I should start there again.


----------



## Flea (Apr 5, 2003)

I thought it would be dumped around the 14th? well, seems it´s not another april joke... and now i gotta go...download that stuff!


----------



## KiVan (Apr 5, 2003)

yes.. it's dumped and it's REAL... from our friends at #Megaroms

the .nfo:


```
Â Â __ __ Â__ Â__________________ Â Â____ Â____ Â__ Â________
Â__/ // /_/ Â|/ Â/ ____/ ____/ Â | Â/ __ / __ / Â|/ Â/ ___/
/_ Â_ Â__/ /|_/ / __/ / / __/ /| | / /_/ / / / / /|_/ /__ 
/_ Â_ Â__/ / Â/ / /___/ /_/ / ___ |/ _, _/ /_/ / / Â/ /___/ /
/_//_/ /_/ Â/_/_____/____/_/ Â|_/_/ |_|____/_/ Â/_//____/
___ ___ Â Â Â Â _
| __| __| _ Â___| |_
| _|| _| ' / -_) Â_|
|___|_||_||____|__|

Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂGame: Golden Sun 2
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Date: April 05, 2002
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Origin: USA
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂFilename: mgr-gs2
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Size: 128MB
-------------------------------------------------------------
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â[INFO]

Â Â Â Â Tryed to give u warning but u dont want to hear me
Â Â Â Â Told u everything loud and clear
Â Â Â Â But nobody's listening
Â Â Â Â Speak to you so clearly but u dont want to hear me
Â Â Â Â Told u everything loud and clear
Â Â Â Â But nobody's listening
Â Â Â Â 
Â Â Â Â Yo...official golden sun 2 rom comin right at ya.
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â ÂENJOY!

-------------------------------------------------------------
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â [GREETZ]

Â Â Â Â ÂTo all our friends at #GBAtemp, you guys ROXOR
Â Â Â Â Â(God I hate that xor crap)
Â Â Â Â ÂTo those of you that spend time in #MEGAROMS,
Â Â Â Â Âwhether a leech or not we dig you. Thanks.

-------------------------------------------------------------
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â[PROPZ]

Â Â Â Â U know who u are.....lets keep it that way!

Â Â Â Â Â ÂSay hello to our friends in #MEGAROMS
Pariah
CrazySka
ShADyX
Skeletor-
afkajay
Thug4L1fe
djgarf
[Fluke]

and our other friends and servers

[img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/happy.gif[/img]x
TJackal
noonan
Kontrast
Burrico
DaMaNiAc
daviduck^
dumbsioux
EMOrox
Geert_Buk
imhere
N1cko
pop_28
Tavin
TJ-
MiGs

Lastly, special thanks to these guys.

MANTIS (the reason that #MEGAROMS has a home.)
KiVan (The man who created #GBAtemp [our sister channel]

If we missed anyone, please believe me, I'm sorry.
Let me know and I'll include you next time.


-------------------------------------------------------------
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â[ANTI-GREETZ]
Â 
Â Â Â Â To MUGS and everyone affiliated with them: 
ÂÂÂÂÂEat a dick.
Â Â Â The Channel Takeover u pulled is your lamest antic yet...
Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â

Â To #GBAnow (mostly NEIMOD. Most of the rest of you are cool)
ÂÂÂÂÂGrow the fuck up.
```


----------



## Opium (Apr 5, 2003)

QUOTE(KiVan @ Apr 5 2003 said:


> To #GBAnow (mostly NEIMOD. Most of the rest of you are cool)
> Grow the fuck up.


NEIMOD! I've been looking for that guy for ages! I need to ask him about his Music Player Advance and whether he could make a newer version of it. BTW What sort of Channel war got Neimod in the bad books?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 5, 2003)

Finally! It's out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 About time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not that I'm gonna play it yet


----------



## Lucky_Luciano (Apr 5, 2003)

Where can I find it ??


----------



## Koekie (Apr 5, 2003)

on mirc.
or pm me for my direct download.


----------



## Mar (Apr 5, 2003)

W0000000000TT!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















YAY!!!!! 


GS sucked imo :/ but one way or the other i'm happy with this


----------



## Shoryu (Apr 5, 2003)

is it worth to play if you didn't finish the first?
can you understand the story?


----------



## ATMB (Apr 5, 2003)

WHAT ABOUT SAVING and POGOSHELL?
Does it need patching of any type? does it work good?

please answer!!!

bye!


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 5, 2003)

Shoryu: yeah, especially if you are near the end at least.  If not, just remember that the good guys won, and this is what happened afterward.

Man, this sucks.  I want to play this game SOOOOOOOOO bad, but I want to wait until it actually comes out.  ARGH!


----------



## gba2002 (Apr 5, 2003)

it got dumped fast, thats sweet as, i'm plying right now but will stop soon coz i want the cartridge version, all ready on pre-order.


----------



## aaaaaa (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm downloading it right now, someone gave a direct link in #gbatemp, well fast - 55kb/s ^^


----------



## tomtom_ (Apr 5, 2003)

QUOTE(ATMB @ Apr 5 2003 said:


> WHAT ABOUT SAVING and POGOSHELL?
> Does it need patching of any type? does it work good?
> 
> please answer!!!
> ...


I'm currently playing using Pogoshell 1.2, I didn't patch the game and I have no trouble with saves.


----------



## Azngamer15 (Apr 5, 2003)

AHHHH!!! OMFG OMFG OH HAPPY OH HAPPY OH HAPPY DAY!!!!!!! AHHHH ive been waiting for this game for a long long LOOOONNNNGGGG TIME!!!!!!!


----------



## FlashAdv (Apr 5, 2003)

Code Time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> M y r e x $ d + f s
> E 3 n H z 9 f z # T
> 8 7 W ? k D k n C U
> Y e J V T x S X + v
> ...


----------



## 2die4 (Apr 5, 2003)

does that code give you all the Djinns ?  On my saved game from GS1 I am missing 2 Djinns


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 5, 2003)

OMG, irl wtf.. Hey, I live in Sweden, and I've only got a 64mbit flashcart.
What's that store in canada that sales games really cheap, and has free shipping?!


----------



## koentje3 (Apr 5, 2003)

YEAH FINALLY!!! Have been waiting for this  ROM for a loong loong while!! and thanx to koekie's fast respons (less then a minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) I got the link to the rom fast!! thnx man!

edit: the link is down


----------



## x-power (Apr 5, 2003)

haha yeah! it out!


----------



## HeinzHarald (Apr 5, 2003)

Youre thinking about dvdboxoffice.com


----------



## Koekie (Apr 5, 2003)

my link's down cuz of too much traffic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



uploading to new server failed


----------



## neocat (Apr 5, 2003)

WHY OH WHY did i delete my gs1 save?

now i can't transfer my party with all djinn and some kewl items


----------



## VegettoSSJ (Apr 5, 2003)

Jippie Finally.
By the way what is it with the save game, is it also possible with an emulator to copy the old saves from GS 1??


----------



## Inu268 (Apr 5, 2003)

lol i writted all the 5/6 pages on a notebook


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 5, 2003)

Finally its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm gonna try my "password" on it now


----------



## Lynx The Dark (Apr 5, 2003)

Man wish I could download this at home, here at my grandparents I have a 366MHz with 64RAM I can't play anything on this crappy machine, I don't have the flash here with me, damn I'll have to wait 2 or 3 days to play this.

"Goes back to XenoSaga and RPGMaker 2k3"


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 5, 2003)

yuuhuuuuuu!!!!, finall it's out!!!, when i woke up, i checked this site and was like " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ", whasnt it suposed to be released on april 14??, but then i was  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 , time to try it now B)


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 5, 2003)

in this site you can find a great walkthrough of this game, but dont see it!!!! only in emergency, well, do what you want i'm not going too see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  B)

walktrough


----------



## Berserk (Apr 5, 2003)

I am happy, I want to cry


----------



## bergkamp1 (Apr 5, 2003)

y is everyone using the password system and not the link transfer? weird. Anyway i used the link transfer on 2 gba, no prob here


----------



## MMZero (Apr 5, 2003)

i forgot how to get the pass from #1 can u guys tell me!


----------



## Berserk (Apr 5, 2003)

A Little help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry, but I have a question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How I can out the passcode in mas GS1, I don't know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , if I can out the passcode in my GBArom or I need out the passcode in my GBA, So some one can tell me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry for my bad English 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XDDDDDD


Thanks advance


----------



## bergkamp1 (Apr 5, 2003)

just use the link transfer system instead.


----------



## MMZero (Apr 5, 2003)

oh and by the way anone whos interested in a sav 
i have 
everyone with orignal names and lvl 30
all djinn

issac:

559 hp
144 pp
393 attack
217 defence
198 agility
8 luck

Gaia blade
warriors helm
war gloves
dragon scales

garret:

579 hp
127 pp
335 attack
267 defence
117 agility
6 luck

Muramasa
thunder crown
mirror shield
demon mail
(clerics ring)

Ivan

409 hp
239 pp
278 attack
211 defence
270 agility
13 luck

K-sword (for short)
jeweled crown
spirit armlet
fethered robe 

Mia

446 hp
209 pp
296 attack
222 defence
139 agility
15 luck

Rightious Mace
lucky cap
vambrace
oricals robe

pm me if you want it

(spelled some things wrong)



EDIT

RIGHT CiLCK AND SAVE AS

http://www.boomspeed.com/mmsilver/GoldenSun.sav


Its not beat its in the first romm of venus light house i have one beat but that would be to much of a free ride


----------



## Light (Apr 5, 2003)

MMZero  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



c'mon send it to meeeeeee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))
and no one is using hte link cuz it isn't in the stores yet..all we have is the rom atm


----------



## bergkamp1 (Apr 5, 2003)

just flash the rom to ur flashcart, and u can use the link transfer. i did that to my golden sun 2.


----------



## MMZero (Apr 5, 2003)

dont u need two gbas?

and i only have one cart


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 5, 2003)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
AAAAAAAAAAAARGH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Curlynose1 (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't know how to get the password but I'd like to know so I'm not anxious until I get the game when it comes out. (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm NOT playing it until I buy it) And PLEASE no spoilers!!

-Curly Out.-


----------



## face_kicker (Apr 5, 2003)

Ahhhh yeeeeeahh!!


----------



## Unknown man (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh...snif...snif Im...so happy...oh god...gs2 I can´t...snif believe...snif...it!


----------



## RPGHERO (Apr 5, 2003)

finally....
whats better after a week of hard work than a very VERY good RPG you waited ages for...
lol, I LOST an AGE waiting for it


----------



## bergkamp1 (Apr 5, 2003)

MMZero:yea u need 2 gbas. one golden sun + one flash cart/one golden sun 2 + one flash cart/ 2 flash carts.


----------



## MMZero (Apr 5, 2003)

thats no good for me im in the process of righting down my pass.....


----------



## Lord Graga (Apr 5, 2003)

The "under-title" (the lost age) refers to the time it tool translating it


----------



## Magus (Apr 5, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Vanhal (Apr 5, 2003)

It reply to the ppl who don't know how to get the password up on gs1:
You must have a finished save i.e. one that game clear.
on the menu screen(new, continue and all that) hold down the left key and the R key, then press B once, a little letter will apper over at the right side, press it and you'll get the code, bear in mind it takes over 10 minutes to type in gold password!!!!


----------



## kevo_the_man (Apr 5, 2003)

here is the best passcode site i found http://www.geocities.com/gskraden/passwordgs2.html


----------



## ZeroX (Apr 5, 2003)

Excuse my ignorance but where do i download gs2?


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 5, 2003)

sorry for that, i have changed the message


----------



## RPGHERO (Apr 5, 2003)

someone delete his post


----------



## Magus (Apr 5, 2003)

use mirc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




download request is forbidden in this forum


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 6, 2003)

WHAAAAAAAAAAT!?! The rom's out already?!?
Man! I was only out for a couple of days and the game is already dumped, talk about missing out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well, I'll go download it now.


----------



## xTKaio (Apr 6, 2003)

Finally, I've been waitin for this for awhile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanx to MegaRoms


----------



## BluYoshi` (Apr 6, 2003)

Yep, big round of applause to Megaroms for dumping the game so quickly, and to Mugs, you guys suck!


----------



## Omero (Apr 6, 2003)

One note: Golden Sun 2 512 kiloBIT save is just the usual 64 kiloBYTES SRAM save (1 Kilobyte is 8 kilobits) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No need to patch and no problem with pogoshell or anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The *ONLY* rom with a non standard save type, higher than 64 kilobytes and therefore not compatible with PogoShell, is Pokemon that uses a 128 kilobytes save, since it has a built-in save backup (64 for backup+64 for real save) to avoid data loss/corruption.

That's also why it tellls you the savefile is corrupted when you try to run it with pogoshell, that's because pogoshell saved ONLY the first 64 KB of the pokemon save


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 6, 2003)

Hurray! I've been waiting for this for ages. Thanks alot, Megaroms! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(By the way I'm new here)


----------



## Omero (Apr 6, 2003)

Then Welcome CrazySP


----------



## Blue_GoD (Apr 6, 2003)

geez so much time talking on the start...


----------



## Koekie (Apr 6, 2003)

QUOTE(Omero @ Apr 6 2003 said:


> One note: Golden Sun 2 512 kiloBIT save is just the usual 64 kiloBYTES SRAM save (1 Kilobyte is 8 kilobits)


Thanx for this info
I was already afraid it would swallow all  my savebanks!


----------



## Squiffy (Apr 6, 2003)

AAAAAAAAH! I put in my gold password in on an emulator and it didn't save!!!!
I'm gonna flash it and try again.
Has anyone else had a problem with an error message saying "Backup memory not found"
Can anyone rectify this? I know it's not an EEPROM save type so that aint it. 
Anyhoo this game rules!!!


----------



## LuxFerous (Apr 6, 2003)

Ok i took my password and put it into GS2 and all i get is incorrect password. I have duoble checked it and it is exactly the same as what GS1 gave me.
Does anyone know why it might not work?


----------



## CrazySP (Apr 6, 2003)

Alot of people are having that trouble. Just wait and see if anyone can solve it.


----------



## nicko (Apr 6, 2003)

QUOTE(LuxFerous @ Apr 6 2003 said:


> Ok i took my password and put it into GS2 and all i get is incorrect password. I have duoble checked it and it is exactly the same as what GS1 gave me.
> Does anyone know why it might not work?


Are you sure you did the US GS1 version.
I think  that french GS1 password (for example) doen't work on US GS2 (i didn't try it as I did US GS1, but it's usual in video games).
You should check that...


----------



## MMZero (Apr 6, 2003)

it worked just fine for me i flashed first then veiwed my poass on the emu and ut it in with no problem


----------



## riot (Apr 6, 2003)

i used my german gs1 password on the english gs2 rom and it worked perfectly...


----------



## nicko (Apr 6, 2003)

QUOTE(riot @ Apr 6 2003 said:


> i used my german gs1 password on the english gs2 rom and it worked perfectly...


That's great it works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
Thanks for the info...


----------



## LuxFerous (Apr 6, 2003)

QUOTE(nicko @ Apr 6 2003 said:


> QUOTE(LuxFerous @ Apr 6 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok i took my password and put it into GS2 and all i get is incorrect password. I have duoble checked it and it is exactly the same as what GS1 gave me.
> ...


I was using an english rom. Dont speak any other languages.


----------



## Chall T Dow (Apr 7, 2003)

I used my US version gold password, and it worked fine.


----------



## DarkNataku (Apr 7, 2003)

Finally. The game I've been waiting ages for has FINALLY come out. (No pun intended...Ehehe...*cough cough*) Anyways, time to go kick some behind. *runs off*


----------



## bedlam13 (Apr 7, 2003)

i used the gold password from my us gs1 and it works fine on my gs2!


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 7, 2003)

i have a question, i have the SPANISH GOLDEN SUN 1, and i want to know if my password will work on the english version of golden sun 2 (havent tried it yet because my password is in other computer wich is not here right now..)

thanks   B)


----------



## CptBiggles (Apr 7, 2003)

I've also had problems getting my GS 1 ("legit") save data to transfer over to my Flash 256.  I've got the real thing on the way, but I thought to get a head start and play around a bit.  

After hooking my GBA and SP together, I go to transfer data and it says "Preparing to receive data" on GS 2, while GS 1 hangs out, doing whatever it does.  What should we be looking for when it transfers properly?  Or is there an audio cue telling you that somethings been done correctly?  

And I see others are having the same problem.  What is everyone using?  Perhaps it's a problem that comes from putting multiple games on the ROM?

We've about a week to figure this out...

Cpt Biggles

Using: Old school, Printer Port Flash Linker
and a 256 M Flash Advance


----------



## CptBiggles (Apr 7, 2003)

I've got this great thing where I just figure stuff out for my damned self wasting everyone's time with a senseless post...*sigh*...

Anyhow, you have to make your Flash cart a single rom cart to get the data to transfer properly.  Just did it myself.  

A shame I put in about 5 hours last night...gotta do it over again...oh well...  It was a fun 5 hours...well, AFTER I was able to turn off the horrid talky sound...*shudders*...

Cpt Biggles


----------



## THE FROZEN (Apr 8, 2003)

anyway, how far are you guys into the game?
I learned reveal not long ago, and now i am going to visit the gondowan(or something) continent
i have 2 earth djinns, two fire djinns, 1 water djinn and 3 wind djinns, i also found 3 tablets

by the way,
Air rock(dungeon) was long but kinda fun, i like those puzzles


----------



## _BLooD_RaVeN_ (Apr 8, 2003)

im stuck!!!! i cant find the water guy "pier" I dont noe wut to do i got reveal and stuff.. i got tremor and ya! can some help o ya where did u get your 2 other tablets!??! jus got 1


----------



## The_colonel (Apr 8, 2003)

I download gs2 & it did not work, the gameboy advance logo appears then it just repeats the logo over & over, do i need a new emulater, i'm using vboy advance 0.9 1.19.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh, goodness, yes.  Update that sucker.


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 9, 2003)

the actual version of Visual boy advance is 1.4!!! in this one works perfect

also, i inputed my golden sun 1 (spanish version) password into golden sun 2 and worked perfectly, im realy happy!!!


----------



## mole_incarnate (Apr 9, 2003)

Ah good new VBA, good thing those glitches where annoying.

EDIT: Shit im outa date, 1.5 is nearly out.

Yay 200th post.


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 9, 2003)

Argh!  I can't hold out any longer!  *Goes to download game*  I have no self-control.


----------



## ramzabeoulve (Apr 9, 2003)

It's really a good game, but Lufia is coming this month in NA and it's a lot better!   B)


----------



## ThePunisherGE (Apr 10, 2003)

I really, really, really, really wanna play this game, having played through the first, but i cant find a downloadable version of this game.  Someone please help me by telling me where i can find a copy of this game to download!!! Thanks.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 10, 2003)

QUOTE(ThePunisherGE @ Apr 10 2003 said:


> I really, really, really, really wanna play this game, having played through the first, but i cant find a downloadable version of this game.Â Someone please help me by telling me where i can find a copy of this game to download!!! Thanks.


I'm very, very, very sorry but we can't help you there. The rules clearly states that rom requests is forbidden and that goes for yours as well. The only advice we can give you is to use mirc or check the GBA scene links on the main page.

*800th posts*


----------



## ninja-gaiden (Apr 12, 2003)

How do you download?????


----------



## R0mZ.F4N$ (Apr 12, 2003)

hey i can't save in VBA 1.4 anybody helpppppppp.(and after the long password)


----------



## Kicken_Chicken (Apr 12, 2003)

Is the cart out


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 12, 2003)

Okay, I'm beginning to think that this person is making multiple accounts.  I hope not, because I don't think someone could be THAT stupid.  Anyway, as already discussed on the rules and countless other posts, WE ARE NOT GOING TO TELL YOU WHERE TO GET THE GAME.  But I'll give you the benefit of the doubt in that you were trying to ask some other question and in that case, you need to rephrase it.


----------



## ninja-gaiden (Apr 12, 2003)

how do you download GS2


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 12, 2003)

QUOTE(ninja-gaiden @ Apr 12 2003 said:


> how do you download GS2


Basicely click on the link that have the rom's zip file and, if needed, select 'save as'. How hard can that be?


----------



## lum (Apr 12, 2003)

man, go get a life and buy the cart if you can't even find it on the net.
creating multiple accounts, what a waste of time...


----------



## RPGHERO (Apr 12, 2003)

what a stupid idiot...

no rom talking thanks [By Omero]


----------



## Omero (Apr 12, 2003)

PLEASE STOP ASKING FOR ROMS and answering about those questions.

Next person to talk about roms or give indications on how to download them or whatever, will be promply banned.

NO ROM TALKING ON GBATEMP. Thanks.


----------



## RPGHERO (Apr 12, 2003)

lol, no rom talk here?
you can ask all you want about roms, just not where to find them


----------



## KrAjO720 (Apr 14, 2003)

thats right


----------



## imyourxpan (Oct 4, 2008)

whoops.  nevermind...


----------



## jesterscourt (Oct 4, 2008)

Why in god's name did you bump a 5 year old topic?  How is that even possible? ::scratches head::


----------

